# Photos for bigrick



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This sounds like what your talking about.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Exactly, I've heard people tell me it cost thousands and others 500.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice work. :thumbsup: 
How much does something like that cost, to build and install?


----------

